# Our Havanese are the best



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive. I could never get Gryff to heel, let alone do all those other things.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! It's a Sheltie in a Havanese body!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww how adorable...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I now have four dogs barking in concert after hearing the barking on the video. I actually had to turn it off before it was over in order to get them to stop. Guess I'll have to watch it later when they're all out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A Neezer with a voice too! I love it


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> Well I now have four dogs barking in concert after hearing the barking on the video


Same here! lol My two havs both jumped up and ran to the window to bark like mad.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

wow...that is great and tooks lots of training!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That really is impressive, but man the barking! I don't think I'd be able to handle a Hav that vocal, LOL.

Also, why is she wearing a Native American outfit (I think that's what it is)?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fascinating. And he does all that without treats until the end. Brilliant!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh I thought I was watching Riley, the energy, the barking and jumping up.... never mind Riley was barking the whole time I was watching it also. I wish I could find a freestyle class near me, I would love to give it a try.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was barking at the video too. If she's working for a treat, she'll bark like that dog does--it's like back-talking, I think!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerome, what a fun clip! I agree that the barking would drive me nuts, but he's a vocal one like my Ricky. lol I think this Havanese had another routine going on at times, it was too cute. ound: 

I thought of you, Dale, when I saw the clip. I KNOW you could do that with Cicero. No sweat! :biggrin1:

Leeann, you and Riley would be perfect at this, I'm sure!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That is one excited, happy Hav! Very cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Marj for thinking of me and Cicero BUT I think that is a little much for us.  I started today teaching him to "catch" and he is beginning to get the hang of it. I have to keep things simple for ME.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

That is a wonderful video! Thanks so much for posting it! it's very inspirational!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My gosh they're soo smart. How cool!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you! 
That brough laugh in my life, tears in my eyes...and a desire in my heart!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was great!


----------

